# New Tabletop RPG web series - Drink and Dungeon



## mbielaczyc (May 25, 2017)

Where to watch:*
Drink and Dungeon on Youtube*


An ongoing RPG webcast. The adventurers make their way through the troubled lands of the Dark Return setting, hoping to make a brighter future for themselves.


*http://drinkanddungeon.com*



Starring:
Laura Bielaczyc, Hannah McGinnis, Anton Souvorin and Michael Bielaczyc.


Based on the SagaBorn Roleplaying Game and the Dark Return Setting.

Thanks
Michael Bielaczyc
http://Sagaborn.com
http://Darkreturn.com


----------



## mbielaczyc (Jun 8, 2017)

Episode 4 is now live! 

[video=youtube_share;DGmZX8fORsE]https://youtu.be/DGmZX8fORsE[/video]


----------



## mbielaczyc (Jun 29, 2017)

Episode 5 is out.

[video=youtube_share;RbmFCnbtwV0]https://youtu.be/RbmFCnbtwV0[/video]

Episode 5

They found the tower the elves spoke of, and as expected, Xyla headed right in the front door. Now, can they handle what waits them, guarding in the darkness?

Starring:
Laura Bielaczyc, Hannah McGinnis, Anton Souvorin and Michael Bielaczyc.

Based on the SagaBorn Roleplaying Game and the Dark Return Setting.

http://Sagaborn.com
http://Darkreturn.com


----------



## mbielaczyc (Jul 12, 2017)

Episode 6 is live!

[video=youtube_share;Nn6H2cWSnbQ]https://youtu.be/Nn6H2cWSnbQ[/video]


----------

